# jprr is now a moderator of Español-Français



## mkellogg

Hi everybody,

I'm quite pleased to announce that jprr has joined the moderator team and will be moderating the Spanish-French forum

jprr, I'm looking forward to working with you!

Mike


----------



## Sowka

Welcome to the moderator team, jprr!


----------



## swift

Et voilà une nouvelle qui me réjouit !


----------



## Paquita

Bienvenue dans l'équipe ! Plus on est de fous, moins les foristes rient !


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Felicitaciones, jprr. ¡Un gran abrazo!


----------



## Vanda

Bem-vindo à gangue, jp! Conte comigo.


----------



## jprr

Mod hello desde luego no soy
Espero no volverme mod helado, y menos mod errado... ¡Ojala que a pesar de mis dos "erres" me quede siempre moderado con una sola!

Grand merci à tous.
Thanks you all.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Happy to have you with us


----------



## araceli

¡Bienvenido!


----------



## chamyto

Bienvenue !


----------



## Hector9

¡Bienvenidoooooo!


----------



## Philippides

Bravo JPRR


----------



## janpol

Toutes mes félicitations, JPPR !


----------



## totor

Salut, mon vieux Jean-Pierre, et enchanté de connaître cette bonne nouvelle !!!

(¡Un moderador al que se le puede decir che!  )


----------



## jprr

totor said:


> ... (¡Un moderador al que se le puede decir che!  )


Claro que sí che   además me podés vosear sin mayor inconveniente
Gracias a todos - por las felictaciones, mas bienvenidas y los aplausos - aunque me hubiera parecido prudente esperar un poco, que nunca se sabe cómo acaba la función
Muito obrigado vanda, 
Grazie mille Paulfromitaly
Merci à tous et à chacun.


----------



## totor

jprr said:


> Gracias a todos - por las felictaciones, mas bienvenidas y los aplausos - aunque me hubiera parecido prudente esperar un poco, que nunca se sabe cómo acaba la función


T'inquiète pas, mon vieux, cuando llegue el momento y la necesidad, te haremos pelota a piacere  .


----------



## Nanon

Paquit& said:


> Bienvenue dans l'équipe ! Plus on est de fous, moins les foristes rient !


Pas d'accord . Moi, je compte bien continuer à me prendre des fous-rires avec jprr, che .


----------



## totor

Nanon said:


> Moi, je compte bien continuer à me prendre des fous-rires avec jprr, che .


¡¡¡Yo también me anoto, por supuesto!!!


----------



## Nanon

O "por su poto", como dicen en Chile .


----------



## Gévy

¡Un placer contar contigo/con vos como mod, JP! Tu te rends compte que tu es le premier mod-homme du FR-ES ? Ça, ça se fête !


----------



## swift

Euh... il y avait bien chlapec avant J-P...


----------



## Gévy

Aïe, aïe, aïe !!!  Monsieur Freud, monsieur Freud, vite, faites-moi une place sur votre divan ! Ça ne va plus ma tête, pauvre Chlapec !

JP, je te détrône du rôle de premier mec, désolée ! Tu devras te limiter à jouer les seconds...


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Welcome to the team, jprr!


----------



## Gemmenita

*Bonjour jprr,

¡Felicitaciones y Bienvenido! 
et 
Gook Luck! *


----------



## jprr

Gévy said:


> JP, je te détrône du rôle de premier mec, désolée ! Tu devras te limiter à jouer les seconds...


Bigre ! Moi qui pensais que les hommes étaient des femmes comme les autres


----------



## janpol

Où sont les modérateurs qui pourraient taper sur les doigts des "chateurs" ???


----------



## jprr

Merci à tous ceux que j'aurais "oublié" de remercier personnellement


----------



## galizano

Félicitations à jprr pour avoir franchi le pas, et longue vie dans cette fonction. Que serait ce forum sans l'abnégation et la passion de nos modérateurs ?   Merci mille fois à eux.


----------



## jprr

Merci tocayo. C'est sympa.
N'aie crainte - J'ai bien l'intention de vivre  , avec ou sans modération


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Bon courage jprr ! 

Bisettes.


----------



## jprr

Merci KaRINe pour ces Bis*ette*s, ça vaut toutes les vitamines


----------

